# Well Behaved Puppy



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

Saturday we had a big family get together at my Aunt and Uncle's place. They've got a pretty big area with a pond and livestock. Two great Pyrenees two guard chickens and a couple more mutts. All of their dogs are well behaved and managed. I brought Roscoe along because it was going to be an all day deal. I didn't know that another family member's small yap dog was going to be there. 

Roscoe did great the whole day. Didn't fixate on any of the livestock, played well with the kids, and listened to me all day, even around some good food which he wanted badly. The annoyance came with the yap dog. Anytime Roscoe looked at it, it would start loudly yelping and running away like Roscoe had bitten it or something. At first he was being blamed, but then they realized that their dog was the problem as it was actively trying to antagonize Roscoe while he was leaving it alone. 

The rest of us wanted to strangle the dog for its nonstop barking and squealing, so I'm very impressed that Roscoe didn't pay any attention to it or become distressed by it. 

And at the end of the day, he got to go play in the pond, which was his first time. He absolutely loved it. Chasing sticks and swimming around, and just splashing around in the water. 

Overall it was a great day and everyone commented on how well behaved he was.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Roscoe is a superstar!Great picture too


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I would be so proud if my puppy did that well! How old is Roscoe?


----------



## np307 (Feb 22, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> I would be so proud if my puppy did that well! How old is Roscoe?


5 months. He wanted to bark to begin with, but I corrected him, and let the other dog come meet him. Unfortunately the other dog kept barking instead of calming down like Roscoe did.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

That is unfortunate, but you did exactly what you should have, and your dog learned. And how great that people eventually noticed your guy wasn't to blame!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome job Roscoe!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo! Great pic BTW!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations Roscoe you did great. Your training really shows in how well your pup did even with the annoying yapper.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great accomplishment. Quite the temperament test that he seemed to have passed with flying colors. A sound pup with a good training is a treasure.


----------

